

GNOME 3.16 on OpenBSD [video] - fcambus
https://www.bsdfrog.org/tmp/gnome316.webm

======
brynet
This video was created by the GNOME maintainer for OpenBSD.

[https://twitter.com/ajacoutot/status/586957762170597376](https://twitter.com/ajacoutot/status/586957762170597376)

------
Xyzodiac
I believe the significance is that Gnome 3.X+ relies on systemd? Though I may
be mistaken.

~~~
agumonkey
My thoughts exactly. I'd love an article about how difficult (if it was at
all) to port and run on BSD.

~~~
jdub
GNOME 3.16 optionally uses systemd interfaces. It still includes support for
pre-systemd ways of doing things.

~~~
bandrami
Well, "optionally" in the sense that you can non-trivially excise and shim
your way into a working system (the patches for 3.14 on Slackware, at least,
are non-trivial and I'd imagine it's even more invasive on OpenBSD which
doesn't have, for instance, /proc or /sys). Personally, I can't stand GNOME
3.X so I haven't looked too closely, but even just a couple of versions ago
OpenBSD could only do "fallback".

------
javert
Is there something novel here that I am missing?

~~~
jstanek
GNOME has had systemd as a hard dependency since 2012: it uses systemd-logind
and a few other systemd services for its basic functionality. systemd is only
available on Linux systems, therefore it's a pretty great achievement to get
it running on OpenBSD.

~~~
brynet
OpenBSD's port of GNOME3 does not rely on systemd at all.

~~~
Narishma
I don't think he said otherwise.

~~~
jdub
The poster said "hard dependency". This is false.

~~~
bandrami
The unpatched GNOME post 3.12 or so does have a hard dependency, which is why
platforms like OpenBSD or Slackware have to patch. If it requires a patch to
work around, it's a hard dependency.

------
zachberger
On a side note Safari on desktop and mobile do not support .webm

~~~
jlgaddis
Safari doesn't support OpenBSD either.

------
anonbanker
I take this video as evidence that everyone in UNIX-land dislikes systemd
greatly, and the (Red Hat/Debian/Arch) Linux guys are the odd men out.

~~~
riquito
> I take this video as evidence that everyone in UNIX-land dislikes systemd
> greatly, and the (Red Hat/Debian/Arch) Linux guys are the odd men out.

"the odd men out" are the one with the the highest user base (I suppose you
know that Ubuntu is moving to SystemD too)

~~~
anonbanker
lots of tumors end up being larger than the host. I don't see how that makes
anything I said any less relevant. if RH/Debian/Arch move away from POSIX and
GNU, they aren't Unix anymore. with the RPC GPL/LGPL backdoor, they're barely
free software.

~~~
jdub
Linux systems are barely POSIX, were _never_ UNIX, and systemd doesn't have
anything to do with POSIX.

Windows has a crummy POSIX layer, and it's not like it ships sysvinit.

Be serious.

~~~
anonbanker
it's amazing how you can be misleading, while telling the complete truth. are
you a lawyer?

Linux systems are quite POSIX. the whole point of GNU was to be compatible.

They were never unix, because they weren't of BSD or AT&T heritage. true, and
completely irrelevant.

systemd absolutely hates POSIX, and is actively steering Linux away from it.

I have no idea why windows even applies here. If you are comparing Windows to
systemd, you may be correct, but both are abhorrent to OpenBSD users.

~~~
cmurf
OS X is fully POSIX compliant. Its launchd is rather more similar to systemd,
having abandoned startup scripts 10 years ago.

~~~
anonbanker
launchd has various levels of support in FreeBSD, and less in Net/OpenBSD.
However, I've never heard a single positive thing mentioned about systemd from
the BSD community, despite it's apparent similarities to launchd. Apparently,
BSD people like Apple more than Red Hat. I don't blame them, personally.

------
ikonst
How does one patch KDE2 under FreeBSD?

